# Unextinct animals



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Heres an insteristing little article/slide show thing about some different species that were thought to be extinct but have recently resurfaced... including a frog!

8 ?extinct? species found alive and kicking - Science- msnbc.com


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

very interesting


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

almost all of these animals were on the endanger list from ppl eating them lol.


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Petersi said:


> almost all of these animals were on the endanger list from ppl eating them lol.


Yes I have found that since the evolution of the Fully Modern Human that most animals have been driven into extinction because we like to eat them... Mastadons, Giant Beavers, Elk in the east coast while not dirven to extinction totally have been totally eliminated for the most part in the east coast. And the list goes on and on. As we all know people seem to be the root of the problem no matter how we look at it.


----------

